# Front light placement on a trike



## Dene (8 Oct 2009)

Hi,

I am due to get a trike soon and will be using it to commute on, one thing I am unsure on is the placement of the front light, after seeing various light rigs mounted above the rider I was wondering what most riders do. My commute is on both busy main roads and unlit country lanes, the light I have is good and very bright but I am not sure if the low angle will cause problems with the light pattern.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## byegad (8 Oct 2009)

On my QNT I have one of these 
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-Thorn-Thorn-Accessory-Bar-T-Shaped-105-mm-Extension-11040.htm

mounted on my derailleur post it does the job very well.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (8 Oct 2009)

front derraileur post and a head torch set to light up road just in front of my feet you could always put a post on rear of seat wit fwd facing light


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Oct 2009)

There are a number of options and it will depend on which trike.

Catrikes have a stub on the derailleur post that can house a computer or a light:







The other option is a SpaceGrip:






This can be mounted above the derailleur clamp with the bar horizontal. The bar size is adequate for two lights without interfering with pedal movement.

My alternative is to fit a stubby bar end on to the fairing support and mount the light here:


----------



## Dene (8 Oct 2009)

The trike is a Q 26, I am getting the front light mount but was wondering if the light pattern from such a low level is sufficient to see the road ahead at speed, after seeing some people with high level lighting rigs I did not know if it is a general problem.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Oct 2009)

The problem is not one I have ever noticed after some 16 years on trikes.

The relationship between lighting and rider is different form am upwrong. As you are lower and better aligned with the beam the view on most lights is excellent.


----------



## byegad (8 Oct 2009)

I agree the angle is not a problem I tend to use a lot of lights. 

My QNT has one on the bar I showed above which gives a pool of light in front of the trike it shines through the Streamer Fairing. Then on the Streamer fairing I have a flasher and spot light, the spotlight picks out the left side of the road about 15m ahead. Also I use a head torch too if I remember to take it with me.

The back of the QNT has 4 lights a big double flasher very bright with two sets of LEDS, a smaller bright steady light and two small flashers. 

On the Kettwiesel I have the two Streamer lights as above and two large bright spots mounted on the handle bars illuminating the road in front of me. At the back it has a double flasher like the one on the QNT, plus a steady single light. I wear a cap mounted rear light too. The latter would be no use on the QNT as my head is below the rear rack pack.


----------



## spiro (9 Oct 2009)

If you have the optional front mudguards on a Trice they have 2 holes on the mounting bracket which I have been told are there in case people want to mount lights on either side. Putting them there also means the lights turn when you steer.


----------



## byegad (9 Oct 2009)

spiro said:


> If you have the optional front mudguards on a Trice they have 2 holes on the mounting bracket which I have been told are there in case people want to mount lights on either side. Putting them there also means the lights turn when you steer.



This is true for tho older and newest mounts but not the intermediate one. My 2007 model has oval slots instead.


----------



## squeaker (9 Oct 2009)

Dene said:


> one thing I am unsure on is the placement of the front light, after seeing various light rigs mounted above the rider I was wondering what most riders do.


I've used this 'stem + bit of handlebar' approach on several bikes and trikes now. Works best with a long (e.g. 130mm MTB) stem to put the light as far forward as possible to minimise 'foot flash'.





Not the lightest approach, but very solid! (The Minoura space grip is definitely not 'very solid', but probably won't fall off....)



Dene said:


> My commute is on both busy main roads and unlit country lanes, the light I have is good and very bright but I am not sure if the low angle will cause problems with the light pattern.


Potentially it will, IME, especially if it's just a simple conical beam. Basic geometry says that the lower height of the light will make the beam direction more critical, plus your eyes are lower down than on an upright so on-coming headlights are (much) more of a nuisance (IME, especially in the rain).

I prefer something like the Trelock in the picture, which has its maximum intensity at the top of the beam (which projects furthest).

Here's a comparison between a Trelock 730 and a B&M Ixon IQ






As you might imagine, the B&M light is a bit more critical on mounting angle, but is excellent when you get it right!

HTH


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Oct 2009)

I used to mount items on the Q front mudguards and it's true that the light then turns with the cornering but I find the excessive vibration through the mudguards leads to irritating rattles.

On my Q I've got Trice's light mounting thingie that fits on the front bottle bosses and that provides me with space for two lights and works very well. I also have a head torch but don't really need it to light the way.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Oct 2009)

Terracycle do a similar bracket to the ICE one for trikes without braze ons


----------

